# Kung Fu Panda 2?!?!?



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

Voice your opinions on this.  Is it going to suck, or do you think it might be a good movie?

(Note: The HTTYD director an't going to work on this one, so I personally think It's going to suck.)


----------



## Taralack (Sep 7, 2010)

There's a second one coming? That's news to me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 7, 2010)

Didn't care for the first, I can imagen that carrying over to a second one.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 7, 2010)

The first one was funny, but that also helped make it awesome.  But a sequel?

Hmm... apparently confirmed, currently in pre-production, expected to release May next year.  "Kung Fu Panda 2: The Kaboom of Doom"


----------



## Hir (Sep 7, 2010)

omg furry kawaii pandas =^_^=


----------



## iceroadlion (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm excited for it to come out. And what sequel could be worse than Transformers 2


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 8, 2010)

The first one wasn't to bad.
I might give this one a chance as well.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> omg furry kawaii pandas =^_^=


 
you love them :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2010)

It's either going to be fucking awesome or more than likely it is going to suck more than a nymphomaniac.


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 8, 2010)

It will most likely suffer from common sequel-i-tist (i hate that word)
most likely they'll try using the same jokes and gags over again


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2010)

NO JUST NO...

Ok so I'm actually Chinese and the lack of tones in the last movie made my ears bleed... EVERY FUCKING TIME THEY BUTCHERED MY LANGUAGE...


----------



## Taralack (Sep 8, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> NO JUST NO...
> 
> Ok so I'm actually Chinese and the lack of tones in the last movie made my ears bleed... EVERY FUCKING TIME THEY BUTCHERED MY LANGUAGE...


 
That really bugged me too :\ But I still enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 8, 2010)

good movie.  sequels for something like this usually suck balls.
either way im gonna see it :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 8, 2010)

I didn't even know about this.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm just hoping for them not to screw up.

But *Dreamworks* is *Dreamworks*. Just look at what they did with the last two *Shrek* movies.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 8, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Just look at what they did with the last two *Shrek* movies.


Got a mild thumbs-up accompanied by lots of revenue?


----------



## jeff (Sep 8, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> I'm just hoping for them not to screw up.
> 
> But *Dreamworks* is *Dreamworks*. Just look at what they did with the last two *Shrek* movies.


 
its really sad too because ridiculously talented animators work at dreamworks


----------



## Taralack (Sep 9, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> its really sad too because ridiculously talented animators work at dreamworks


 
I agree


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 9, 2010)

Meh... I'm gonna pass on this wait until December when they release Jackson and Spielberg's Tintin film. :3


----------



## Code Red (Sep 9, 2010)

Dreamworks to me is bowl full of fail.  Every now and again they make the occasional EPIC movie (HTTYD FTW.), but then they got a butcher that reputation by creating another horrible one.

EDIT: gawd, OMGWTFBBQ.  Try saying HTTYD FTW 5 times fast.


----------



## Aden (Sep 9, 2010)

I admit I liked the first one. Solid CG film. I have zero hopes of a sequel being good.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 12, 2010)

Since the first _Kung Fu Panda_ was (surprisingly!) good, I'm going to be optimistic and look out for this, until and unless I hear something concrete bad about the sequel.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 12, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Meh... I'm gonna pass on this wait until December when they release Jackson and Spielberg's Tintin film. :3


 

That's actually kinda sad. Jackson can't start production on The Hobbit, so he decides to make a Ren Tintin movie? Really? that was his plan B? Well...actually that's Plan C. Plan B was the Halo movie, but it kinda fell through. (now Speilberg's in charge of that...hmm...Speilberg and Jackson working together and they both worked on the Halo movie, huh?)

Anyways, as long as Jack Black and the other voice actors (Angelina Jolie, Jackie Chan, Lucy Lu and others) return, I don't think it'll be that bad.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 12, 2010)

_The Road to Eldorado_ and _Prince of Egypt_ were fantastic Dreamworks films.
What are they doing.


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _The Road to Eldorado_ and _Prince of Egypt_ were fantastic Dreamworks films.
> What are they doing.


 
Fucks yes, someone else who likes both these movies
A lot of people I talked to didn't like El Dorado that much. I thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _The Road to Eldorado_ and _Prince of Egypt_ were fantastic Dreamworks films.
> What are they doing.


 
Note what you said though, both of the pieces you've listed are historical context films that had to paint an image of a group of people highly postively or risk public backlash.

_The Road to El Dorado_ largely had to paint the Spanish not as merciless butchers (though one of the factions in the movie was). As for _ Prince of Egypt _, the film had to be presented in such a way as to not infuriate native Egyptians or the Christians/Jews who ended up seeing it.

These days though, Dreamworks has definently given up on caring... The cast for the first Kungfu Panda could have learned SOME fucking Chinese to make it not sound as bad.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

I watched the first one in a Maths lesson with broken speakers so only the bass was playing, making it sound like it was underwater. This has given me a jaded view of the film and is the reason I shan't even bother with the second. That and there are much less expensive things to do than watch a movie.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 12, 2010)

when i saw the 'kaboom of doom' i knew that its gonna be bad.  NOTHING with that bad of a name could be at all entertaining.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _The Road to Eldorado_ and _Prince of Egypt_ were fantastic Dreamworks films.
> What are they doing.


 
except Road to Eldorado is has some VERY inappropriate scenes in it. I mean, a suggested sex scene in a kids movie? Really? I can't believe it still got a G rating.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2010)

Shouden said:


> except Road to Eldorado is has some VERY inappropriate scenes in it. I mean, a suggested sex scene in a kids movie? Really? I can't believe it still got a G rating.


 
Hahaha, man that scene was hilarious.


----------

